# Wheel brush recommendations



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm looking for a wheel brush to clean my alloys.

Ideally the similar to the " megatron " wheel brush that's used on the forensic detailing channel on YouTube.

Does anyone have any links or recommendations to any please


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

You won’t go far wrong getting some wheel woolies


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

TonyH38 said:


> You won't go far wrong getting some wheel woolies


I have an ez detail brush already, also a Viking brush and some smaller valet pro bristle brush.

I'm looking for a bigger style hand bristle brush.

I prefer them tbh


----------



## MrG47 (Oct 21, 2015)

Incredibrush? 
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/cgi-...iber-madness-incredibrush-cat4.html#aMMIB0002

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I noticed the megaton brush when I watched the latest forensic detail video yesterday. I think he's wrote megaton on it but it's a massive looking detail brush. No idea where you get one from


----------



## Gaffa22 (Aug 24, 2014)

I recently bought some Vikan brushes from eBay and am pretty impressed with them 
I also use wheel woolies which are also very good if your wheels are not too dirty and have been sealed


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Wheel woolies


----------



## kentphil (Jan 9, 2014)

wish wash said:


> I noticed the megaton brush when I watched the latest forensic detail video yesterday. I think he's wrote megaton on it but it's a massive looking detail brush. No idea where you get one from


Do you think it might be something like this? - https://www.brewers.co.uk/product/NT5609505


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

Vikan Large Faced Car Body / Alloy Wheel Brush £5 + Genuine wheel woollies £40 unbeatable


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

Wheel woolies for me and I use an autoglym brush for tyres and a softer 1" brush for faces and wheel nuts along with a wash mitt.


----------



## moncris (Jan 2, 2018)

Wheel Woolies works great though a bit pricey.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Everyone always says Wheel Woolies and they are extremely good, but the design is limited and they are just not great for cleaning the face of most wheels. The Megatron brush was a one off purchase in a shop whilst on holiday, which Jon subsequently modified himself. Not available for purchase but would seem there is a gap in the market for wheel face brushes.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Agree on the above. I'm not a lover of Wheel Woolies either due to their restriction. I do have a set and I use the large one on certain wheels, but I prefer the EZ Detail brush - the large one. Probably better to get a selection really.


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

kentphil said:


> Do you think it might be something like this? - https://www.brewers.co.uk/product/NT5609505


That's what I'm looking for however the metal on it is a definite no no


----------



## M4TT17 (Feb 3, 2013)

I have an EZ detail wheel brush that I love, bought some wheel woolies and have never used them. The EZ is a great brush


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

M4TT17 said:


> I have an EZ detail wheel brush that I love, bought some wheel woolies and have never used them. The EZ is a great brush


Yeah I have one, there great for barrels but not so good for spokes.

Looking for a detailing brush about 2" diameter


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Soapybubbles said:


> That's what I'm looking for however the metal on it is a definite no no


Quick search on ebay found this.


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

Wheel woolies are great but at that price a face brush would have been nice! 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------

